# juggs



## reno81 (Oct 23, 2012)

Can someone,anyone help my unhip ass......jus what is a juggalo? Please enlighten an old head.


----------



## meathook (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 23, 2012)

the last juggalo thread got shut down for some reason.........but yeah....... play on google and figure it out


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 23, 2012)

here's a nice introduction to what a juggalo is


----------



## meathook (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-12-most-outrageous-insane-clown-posse-lyrics


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 23, 2012)

meathook said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-12-most-outrageous-insane-clown-posse-lyrics


BAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 23, 2012)

with the title "juggs" I thought this thread was going to be about BOOBIES. I'm extremely disappointed.


----------



## reno81 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ahh ok.....duh. thanks guys. ya i read an article awhile back where the band was given so much money by this magazine to party with their fans aka juggalos and the mag. Followed them around doin a story .long story short they pretty much got kicked out of everywhere they went for actin like jackassalos! Seems like smokin weed was about the best thing they knew how to do.dont get me wrong followin bands is cool and all but the bands i followed had at least a lil bit of talent! Lol! Jackassalos.


----------



## dprogram (Oct 25, 2012)

Pheonix said:


> with the title "juggs" I thought this thread was going to be about BOOBIES. I'm extremely disappointed.


I was expecting the same. Severely disappointed as well.


----------



## dprogram (Oct 25, 2012)

I know I'm going to get flamed for this but they used to be funny as shit when I was a kid. "Was a kid" being the key part. Come on. Santa Clause is a fat Bitch is funny. Chicken Huntin is funny. They were definitely different. I think things started getting unfunny when they took the crap they said too seriously...then created all these off shoot groups branded just like them. And people follow them now as if it's a gang or a cult. Now that's jacked.


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 25, 2012)

For those of you who are preoccupied with breasts:
[deleted]

Not really about juggalos, just better.
Hope I don't get banned.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Oct 25, 2012)

allmost every juggalo wannabe ganster kid ive ever met was an asshole. anyway i went to this reform school in NH and they had a work farm to teach discipline or some shit. but one of my buddys had a few words with some juggalo kid on the farm. the kid kept calling my friend a bitch and some other weird juggalo bullshit.
so my friend bitched him out in front of abunch of other kids. a couple days later he came up behind my friend and hit him in the head with a really dull splitting maul. after he hit my buddy he ran away crying and hid in the woods untill the cops found him. now hes in prison for a very long time with attempted murder charges.
my friends fine now but he has a fucked up scar where he cant grow hair and he hates juggalo kids. and i think he has a mild TBI. point is that some kids are so brainwashed by that icp shit that they think its ok to go around splitting kids heads open, just because theyre to much of a coward to fight with there hands.


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 25, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> For those of you who are preoccupied with breasts:
> [deleted]
> 
> Not really about juggalos, just better.
> Hope I don't get banned.


oh lawdy.........tsk tsk 7m's


----------



## Blackout (Oct 25, 2012)

woot woot


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 25, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> oh lawdy.........tsk tsk 7m's



Ok, I did get in trouble for posting that link. No need for despair, here's your boobie fix right here:
http://squattheplanet.com/members/venusinpisces.1174/

For some reason it seems that juggs get more love than Juggalos on STP...


----------



## ped (Oct 26, 2012)

I can't believe that shit is still going. I could've swore it died in the late 90's at the latest.


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 26, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> For those of you who are preoccupied with breasts:
> [deleted]
> 
> Not really about juggalos, just better.
> Hope I don't get banned.



I'm not sure if this is the right place to dispute the admonishment I received concerning my alleged "posting of porn". Moderator, I did not post porn as you allege. If you would be so kind as to retract that statement, it would help keep things here real (and accurate). 

I took the time to read the rules concerning "porn" and found that I have not been in violation. Here they are:

Pornography & Sexually Explicit Content - We allow mature discussions of sexuality, but the boards are not your bedroom, local bar, porn shop or back alley. Please keep all discussions on this subject mature and use proper terms.

What I did post was a link to a website. I may be in violation of a rule, but what I posted doesn't constitute porn. I'll remain forever butthurt until I receive your apology.


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 26, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I'll remain forever butthurt



but yeah....... where's the JUGGALO PORN?!?!?!?!


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 26, 2012)

No posting porn on the site. Even if its more entertaining than juggalos.


hahahaha


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Oct 26, 2012)

Pheonix said:


> with the title "juggs" I thought this thread was going to be about BOOBIES. I'm extremely disappointed.


 
seconded.


----------



## meathook (Oct 27, 2012)

this thread has now raised an interesting question- does a picture of breasts count as pornography?
personally, i think not.

or maybe it actually was porn. who knows, i didn't get to see the picture. 

[also i totally originally clicked on this thread hoping it was going to be about boobs as well]


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 27, 2012)

i get more offended looking at juggalos....... if i had children would much rather them look at a woman in the nude than a group of kids with faces painted up like clowns talkin bout "
Oh, he gets butt-naked​And then he walks through the streets​Winking at the freaks​With a two-liter stuck in his butt-cheeks"​ 
"daddy whats that" ?........... "it's a naked woman dumbass"

"daddy who are those people"?........... "well umm see uhhhhh.......go look at the naked woman some more"


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 27, 2012)

meathook said:


> this thread has now raised an interesting question- does a picture of breasts count as pornography?
> personally, i think not.
> 
> or maybe it actually was porn. who knows, i didn't get to see the picture.
> ...


 

I was able to click on the link before it was deleted and there was some penises and cum on tits in some of the pictures as well. I don't know if pics of boobs themselves are considered porn by the moderation team. But if it is then why does mmmmmmmichael get in trouble but not venusinpisces? I think that's what he was implying with this comment.



mmmmmmmichael said:


> Ok, I did get in trouble for posting that link. No need for despair, here's your boobie fix right here:
> http://squattheplanet.com/members/venusinpisces.1174/
> 
> For some reason it seems that juggs get more love than Juggalos on STP...


 
I would really like to know if boobies are allowed on STP or not cause if they are then this thread should totally be taken over with pics of boobies.


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 27, 2012)

Just in case Pheonix didn't make it clear: The LINK I posted was to a website that had sexually graphic images, many of which could not be confused with art. The link I posted was not porn in itself. The rules concerning porn do not currently address posting links. My argument in my case with receiving a warning is valid.

The ms. Pisces avatar was posted after I was warned. That image has far more skin in it than the link I posted.

Does anybody remember the meatspin post?
Was that not offensive? Or was it so hot you let it run like a fan, cooling you off?

I'll agree, porn doesn't belong here.


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 27, 2012)

Here's more that I found in the rules. I'm trying to get some resolution on this before somebody locks this thread and I lose my ability to resolve this issue in an open forum.:
Staff abuse will not be tolerated. As a staff member, your job is to help the people, not harm them. You may only use your powers for the purposes that they have been given to you for. There is no limit on how much you may be punished for this severe offense as this must be stopped at all costs to protect the people. This means that if you abuse your powers, there is a good chance you will be permanently banned.

Moderator, is lying abusing your powers?

Harassing the administration about punishments is not allowed. The admins and moderators are only trying to do their job, and many times they have to make difficult decisions. You may post your opinion in the thread that announces the punishment, so long as you do not flame anyone. If this thread gets out of hand, it will be closed, and you may not complain elsewhere on the board, or by other means including, but not limited to: private messages, instant messaging programs, email, telephone calls, and house visits. You also may not make threats against administrators (or other members for that matter...). Punishments for harrassment range from a seven day ban for minor harrasments to a permanent ban if serious threats are involved.

Anyway, you accuse me of doing something I didn't do. 
Can you be so kind as to respond?


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 27, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Here's more that I found in the rules. I'm trying to get some resolution on this before somebody locks this thread and I lose my ability to resolve this issue in an open forum.:
> Staff abuse will not be tolerated. As a staff member, your job is to help the people, not harm them. You may only use your powers for the purposes that they have been given to you for. There is no limit on how much you may be punished for this severe offense as this must be stopped at all costs to protect the people. This means that if you abuse your powers, there is a good chance you will be permanently banned.
> 
> Moderator, is lying abusing your powers?
> ...


 

As a former moderator I can tell you there is a section in the rules "questionable content" that states "Since we can't have a rule to cover everything, this is the rule to, well, cover everything. These are public boards, so act like you would if you were in a public place. We reserve the right to choose the guidelines of objectionable content based on our knowledge of users and company policy. These issues are left to the discretion of the individual moderators, but may include any material that is knowingly false and/or defamatory, misleading, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, racist, sexist, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy or that otherwise violates any law or encourages conduct constituting a criminal offense."

Sometimes I felt this was pretty much a "moderators are always right rule"

PS the reason I never warned venusinpisces over her avatar is because I know she is a feminist and I didn't want to deal with arguing with her over weather or not the naked female chest is pornographic. I personally don't think it is anyways.

I've been deleted from Myspace for posting a pic of the naked chick tattooed on my chest and would like to think STP is not as anal as Myspace. But in anticipation of this debate on the rules I've deleted my avatar.


----------



## ped (Oct 27, 2012)

Does this count as porn?



























Edited 06/11/12, ent_ink: Yes it did.


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 27, 2012)

Pheonix said:


> As a former moderator I can tell you there is a section in the rules "questionable content" that states "Since we can't have a rule to cover everything, this is the rule to, well, cover everything. These are public boards, so act like you would if you were in a public place. We reserve the right to choose the guidelines of objectionable content based on our knowledge of users and company policy. These issues are left to the discretion of the individual moderators, but may include any material that is knowingly false and/or defamatory, misleading, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, racist, sexist, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy or that otherwise violates any law or encourages conduct constituting a criminal offense.


I didn't say I wasn't in violation of a rule. I did say I didn't post porn. I was accused of doing just that. If I were told, "hey, no links to websites with juggs (or other potentially worthless, non-contributory content) I'd take my licks and get over it. I do think this thread has value in that discussion is taking place concerning what is appropriate content and that it is possible counter inaccurate moderation.


----------



## ped (Oct 27, 2012)

this is a family website, nothing unchristian!


----------



## meathook (Oct 27, 2012)

ped said:


> Does this count as porn?


 
if i masturbated to it, does it become porn?


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 28, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I didn't say I wasn't in violation of a rule. I did say I didn't post porn. I was accused of doing just that. If I were told, "hey, no links to websites with juggs (or other potentially worthless, non-contributory content) I'd take my licks and get over it. I do think this thread has value in that discussion is taking place concerning what is appropriate content and that it is possible counter inaccurate moderation.


 
I'm on your side here, I've seen a couple members post porn links in the chatbox and nothing gets down about it. They were quick to remove your link but Ped's pic above is still up.


----------



## meathook (Oct 28, 2012)

even if this is supposed to be a SFW website, there is nothing obscene about posting a link. for fuck's sake, most porn websites have an little button option to link to your facebook, you can use porn websites as apps [or whatever the fuck they call it] and it's totally acceptable, and facebook bans people for pictures of _implied_ nudity. if StP is, in fact, supposed to be a SFW website, then what the fuck is ped's picture [for reference in case of future deletion, it's tubgirl] doing still up? more obscene [and occasionally offensive] shit gets discussed in the sex/relationships section on a regular basis. i'd be willing to bet that literally no one who frequents StP is offended by the mention of a pornographic website, and if they are, well they'd better abandon _the entire internet._

at least michael didn't get banned [i think?] but it's unfortunate that, because of what i believe to be an unfair incident, he has chosen to leave the website. i wasn't actually online during whatever moderation action was taken, so who knows, maybe he got a little too butthurt, but regardless he was a great contributor.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 28, 2012)

I didn't give you any warning points for the warning, there was no disciplinary action taking other than me asking you not to do it again and removing the link. If you're THAT butthurt over it ill just remove you "warning". like i said, there wasnt any points given so its not like it even matters that you got the warning. Whatever, its the internet, don't get so bent out of shape.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 5, 2012)

EphemeralStick said:


> I didn't give you any warning points for the warning, there was no disciplinary action taking other than me asking you not to do it again and removing the link. If you're THAT butthurt over it ill just remove you "warning". like i said, there wasnt any points given so its not like it even matters that you got the warning. Whatever, its the internet, don't get so bent out of shape.


Blah blah. Do you not see that my argument has more to do with your false accusation(s) and less about punishment/points/etc.? Are the still standing porn postings that were posted in this thread mocking your admonishment of me? Are certain types of porn more acceptable to you than others? If I understand what you are appreciative of I may be better able to conform.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 6, 2012)

No one is asking you to conform. Hell I don't even care about this issue. And no, there is nothing mocking me, because it's the internet and I really don't care.

In our rules it says no posting porn. Go ahead and argue the difference between a link and picture, it's just splitting hairs. Being that I'm a moderator I'm supposed to keep the board clean of material that is against our rules. I think you all make valid points on what constitutes porn and what does not, that is why I left this thread open for discussion.

Its kind of hard to imagine that a bunch of girls getting their tits jizzed on isn't porn, so I removed the link. It doesn't matter if it was gay, straight, lesbian, trans, animal, cake, or any other kind other porn you could think of. Its not that one type of porn is more acceptable than the other, its that you POSTED a link that leads to PORN. Not a picture of boobs, porn. Images and videos that were made specifically for sexual arousal. I'm fine with pictures of boobs they don't bother me in slightest. Venusinpisces' avatar was just a picture of breasts and I don't see anything wrong with that. However if its a picture of a dude's throbbing dong spilling his man juice all over a girls face and breasts while she moans about it... yes, that would be porn. 

Honestly, it sounds like you'd rather make me out to be some oppressive asshole when really I'm just a guy who made a judgement call. I'm sorry that you didn't agree with the action I took. I'm sorry that I made you feel upset about this, that was never my intention.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 6, 2012)

Edited 06/11/12, ent_ink: Yes it did.
Thank you for exhibiting the courage, mr.ent.


----------



## meathook (Nov 6, 2012)

can this thread die now? if i could n/b on this website i would in this thread.


----------

